# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الشاعر  عامر  بن واثلة الليثي - بقلم  فالح الحجية

## فالح الحجية

موسوعة شعراء العربية
شعراء العصر الاموي ج2
26
عامر بن واثلة الليثي


بقلم - فالح الحجيــة


هو أبو الطفيل عامر بن واثلة بن عبد الله بن عمير بن جابر
بن حميس بن جدي بن سعد بن ليث بن بكر بن عبد مناة بن كنانة الليثي الكناني.


ولد في السنة الثالثة بعد الهجرة المباركة أي سنة \623 ميلادية فأدرك من حياة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ثمان سنين. 
وكان يسكن الكوفة فلما مات علي بن أبي طالب انصرف إلى مكة المكرمة وهو من اصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد راه في حياته وراه في رؤياه
وقد روي عن أبي الطفيل انه يقول: رأيت رسولَ الله صَلَّى الله عليه وسلم مِنَ الرجال مَنْ هو أطولُ منه ومنهم مَنْ هو أقصر منه وشعر له أسود وهو أبيض.:\ولما سالوه:
- ما ثيابه؟
قال: لا أدري وهو يمشي وهم حوله ـــ يعني الناس.
وقيل انه قال: ما بقي أحد رأى رسول الله صَلَّى الله عليه وسلم غيري قال:
قلت ورأيتَه؟
قال: نعم. 
قلت: فكيف كانت صِفَتُه؟
قال: كان أبيض مليحًا مُقَصّدًا.
وقال ايضا : رأيتُ رسول الله صَلَّى الله عليه وسلم بالجعرانة يَقْسِم لحمًا وكنت غلامًا أحمل عُضْوَ الجزور فأقبلت امرأة بدوية حتى إذا دنت من النبي صَلَّى الله عليه وسلم بَسَطَ لها رداءه فجلست عليه 
- فقلت: مَن هذه؟
- فقالوا: هذه أمه التي أرضعته.
وروي عنه انه قال:
قلت لابن عباس: إِني قد رأَيت رسول الله صَلَّى الله عليه وسلم. 
قال: فَصِفْه لي.
قلت: رأَيته عند المروة على ناقة وقد كَثُر الناسُ عليه 
ــ قال: فقال ابن عباس: ذاكَ رسولُ الله صَلَّى الله عليه وسلم إِنهم كانوا لا يُدَعُّون عنه.
وروي عن النَّضْر بن عربي انه:
قال: كنتُ بمكة فرأيتُ الناسَ مجتمعين على رجل .
فقلتُ من هذا؟
فقالوا: هذا صاحب رسول الله صَلَّى الله عليه وسلم هذا عامر بن واثلة وعليه إزارٌ ورداء فَمَسست جلده فكان ألين شيء.
قال: أخبرنا الفضل بن دكين
قال: رأيت أبا الطُّفيل يصبغ بالحِنَّاء
و كان عامر بن واثلة مم ناصروا علي بن أبي طالب وكان أحد أصحابه المحبين له والمقربين منه وكان أبو الطفيل ثقة مأمونا يقر بفضل أبي بكر الصديق وعمر بن الخطاب ويثني عليهما ويترحم على الخليفة عثمان بن عفان .
وقيل قدم أبو الطّفيل يومًا على الخليفة معاوية بن أبي سفيان بعد مقتل علي بن ابي طالب فقال معاوية له:
- كيف وَجْدك على خليلك أبي الحسن؟
قال: كوَجْد أم موسى على موسى وأشكو إلى الله التقصير.
كان أبو الطفيل شاعرا محسنا ومن شعره:


أَيَدْعُونَني شَيْخًا وَقَدْ عِشْتُ حِقْبَـةً 
وَهُنَّ مِنَ الأَزْوَاجِ نَحْوِي نَوَازِعُ


وَمَا شَابَ رَأْسِي مِنْ سِنِينَ تَتَابَعَتْ 
عَلَيَّ وَلَكِنْ شَيَّبَتْنِـي الوَقَائِـعُ


وأبو الطفيل عامر بن واثلة الكناني هو آخرمن توفي من الصحابة توفي في مكة المكرمة واختلف في سنة وفاته 
فقيل توفي سنة \100 هجرية أي 720 ميلادية وقيل توفي سنة\ 102 هـجرية وقيل سنة \107 وقيل سنة\ 110 هـجرية أي 709 ميلادية
واجمع الجميع انه آخر من مات من الصحابة الذين رأوا النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. وكان قد هجر الكوفة 
ورحل عنها بعد مقتل علي بن ابي طالب وسكن مكة المكرمة حتى توفي فيها .
ومن شعره في مناصرة الخليفة علي بن أبي طالب بمعركة صفين:
حامت كنانة في حربها 
وحامت تميم وحامت أسد


وحامت هوازن يوم اللقا 
فما خام منا ومنهم أحد


لقينا قبائل أنسابهم 
إلى حضرموت وأهل الجند


لقينا الفوارس يوم الخميس 
والعيد والسبت ثم الأحد


وأمدادهم خلف آذانهم 
وليس لنا من سوانا مدد


فلما تنادوا بآبائهم 
دعونا معدا ونعم المعد


فظلنا نفلق هاماتهم 
ولم نك فيها ببيض البلد


ونعم الفوارس يوم اللقاء 
فقل في عديد وقل في عدد


وقل في طعان كفرغ الدلاء
وضرب عظيم كنار الوقد


ولكن عَصَفنَا بهم عصفة 
وفي الحرب يمن وفيها نكد


طحنا الفوارس وسط العجاج
وسقنا الزعانف سوق النقد


وقلنا علي لنا والد 
ونحن له طاعة كالولد




امير البيـــــــان العربي
د. فالح نصيف الحجية الكيلاني
العراق- ديالى - بلدروز





******************************

----------

